# Had a good day today after it rained this afternoon



## madison_22 (Jun 1, 2008)

I decided to go out after it rained to go fish my favorite pond and was real happy to catch this guy.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

nice fish, worth the trip


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Right after the rain can be AWESOME, can't it?

Great catch!

Bob


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats a nice fish


----------



## madison_22 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. i caught on a Bass pro 8'' sticko worm wacky rigged. I just tried wacky rigging a couple weeks ago and its now my favorite rig.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Erterbass said:


> Right after the rain can be AWESOME, can't it?


I agree completely Erter. It's my favorite time to fish as they seem to be active and the fairweather anglers have already decided to stay home. Love it.


----------

